# Weird Swallowing



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

So I'm almost 3 weeks post surgery and my dermabond is off and my incision is healing nicely...I figured the internal swelling would be gone. But I get this weird swallowing thing where it feels like I'm swallowing a rock. It's not all the time. I assume it's swelling and the surgeon told me not to worry and it might be there for another week or so. I'm worried it's scar tissue because it seems to be worse when I tip my head back to drink. Immediately following surgery, my swallowing was fantastic. No lump or that forced feeling I had prior. And now it's worse.  Please tell me it goes away.

I'm struggling with the weight gain (5 lbs already!) and the emotional/tiredness of post op and I don't need this too.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It does. Or, it did for me. I could swallow fine, but every once in a while, it felt like my throat was being all stretched out and just weird.

It took a good three months for that "stretchy" feeling to of go away completely.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Think about it this way, you've had nerves and muscles cut in there as well as other structures disturbed and they're not particularly happy about it. Tissues swell, and there is probably going to be some shifting since there's an empty space where your thyroid used to reside. It's going to take time for everything to get back to normal, and it's going to feel strange for awhile.

I too got the "I just swallowed a large rock" sensation, along with brief episodes of feeling like I couldn't swallow at all. It took several months, but everything is pretty well back to normal. I still notice a bit of difference in my swallowing and _swear_ it's louder than it was, but then I've always been somewhat hyper sensitive when it comes to my body.

Since you're worried about scar tissue, try gentle massages in the areas where your thyroid was and your incision. That should keep any from forming.

As for the weight gain, what and how much replacement have they got you on?


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

I felt the exact same way and was also worried that the feel would never go away but it did. I remember having to chew my food down a pulp, which for me was hard cause I tend to wolf everything down. I think the feeling went away all together about 2 months after TT.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Same here - it all felt a bit "clunky" and then suddenly I realised that I wasn't noticing it any more. Took a couple of months to resolve completely, but was much better in 2 or 3weeks.


----------



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

Well he didn't cut any muscle, just separated them so I don't have to worry about that (thank goodness!). But I did think about the empty space and that is just weird to me. LOL it's just...empty now.

I wonder if its scar tissue building? It does feel...clunky and a weird stretchy like it's pulling when I swallow. That's a better description.

They have me on tirosint, 25mcg but tomorrow I bump to 50mcg. I seem to have lost a pound again so my body is all wtf? I guess and I think I'm just going to have to stop worrying and be patient. Easier said than done, right?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, be patient. Our Andros told me that it would take about 18 months to feel fully "normal" and she was about right. That doesn't mean that I was bedridden for 18 months. Just that as time progressed there was weird little bumps in the road.


----------



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

Ugh that seems like FOREVER but then again I've been sick for FOREVER so I guess it's not that long.


----------

